# Radio overheating



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi everybody 

Can you help me, the Swift Kontiki / Fiat Ducato 2005 radio and immediate surrounding fascia gets extremely hot (clip board, heater control panel...central consol really! ), so hot the CD starts misplaying. When we take the CD's out they are extremely hot -so hot you can only just hold by the edges. I suspect that now winter heating is required in the cab, that a heater duct has loosened or broke and is heating the radio and inside the central console. Before I pull the facia apart to inspect I would welcome others with similar experience or tech. knowledge to advise. 

Many thanks for viewing 
Paul


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds like the fan inside the radio has stopped working, maybe just stuck
worth taking it out and checking. 
Some radios will cut out if they get too hot, some will just burn out!!

We had a kenwood double din unit fitted to our old citreon and the DVD's kept stopping due to overheating. 
It worked fine once removed, it seems that there was not enough air space for it, 
Luckly since changing to a fiat we have not had the same problem.

Brian


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

What model radio is fitted? I have a problem with mine, which is a Pioneer Bluetooth unit and gets very hot which distorts CDs. I fitted it in place of the Fiat unit as I wanted the Bluetooth facility, and to get rid of a radio that switched itself off when it felt like it!
When I read the installation manual carefully after having had several CD's distort I discovered that it needs a large air space all around it, cannot remember the actual distance offhand, but it is much more than the space available in the dashboard. There is no mention of this requirement in the specification, so how you are supposed to be aware of it before purchasing the radio I do not know! :roll: 
Problem now is that it is not the radio which is unfit for purpose but its location...... :evil: so no wayof returning it!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It won't be the heater, or the fascia vents would be too hot to touch! 8O 

Agree with the others. The radio has become a toaster! :roll: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

The car audio dealer told me that in some cases they have installed a mini fan, such as those fitted to pc.s in a space behind or near the unit and is wired to come on with the unit.
Seems to be a maunfacturing issue to me!

Brian


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for taking time out to help me
...Yep it looks like my radio will be having bread pushed into the slot in future!! I may buy a PC fan and try that (does any one else always have one screw left over after any DIY?)
Once again, thankyou for your advice


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try retuning to a cool jazz channel! :lol: 


Sorry....must get a life! :?


----------

